# First horse owning winter coming.. management plan??



## Olliepoppy (9 October 2014)

My boy is currently sectioned in approx.1.5 acres of a 16 acre field (cows had the rest). He is a good doer, 6 year old cob. His grass is starting to get low and the field muddy with the recent Scottish rain. I am trying to figure out what to do for the best to get him through winter.  He could do with losing a few pounds but just in the last couple of days appears to be hungry (pawing at the gate when I appear with his nightly couple of carrots), the grass is getting pretty short now.  I have a couple of options: I can possibly extend his section to include some of the longer cow grazed grass to give him a bit more to eat and add some hay in or I can turn him out into the remaining 14.5 acres during the day (cows have now gone) and bring him back to his section at night and not give him any hay.  The problem is I don't know what to do for the best as he is my first horse and I don't have any horsey friends to ask.  If I turn him out into the big field will just grass be enough for him (plus the thistles etc)? Will it be too much for him? It's a big field for one horse! Any thoughts greatly appreciated..


----------



## bonny (9 October 2014)

My initial thought was that it sounds like a bit of a sad existence for your horse, on his own with nothing much to eat, no wonder he's pawing at the gate when he gets his nightly couple of carrots ! Could you not get company for him or failing that, move him to a livery yard ?


----------



## Olliepoppy (9 October 2014)

He did have the cows as company and got out with them sometimes plus he could see them but they have been gone a week now. He also did have plenty to eat until just recently. I would love to get him some company but as the cows have only been gone a week I am wondering about my options as I cannot afford another horse. There is not a suitable livery close enough.


----------



## bonny (9 October 2014)

He really needs company of some sort, a shetland perhaps or a rescue centre pony. I don't think it's fair to keep him the way you are doing just now and if nothing else, I would open up the fields and let him have more room/grass. Could you advertise and see if someone wants grass livery ?


----------



## Olliepoppy (9 October 2014)

I would have to approach the farmer who owns the field to see if he would allow that.


----------



## Orangehorse (9 October 2014)

I think 16 acres for one horse is too much!  Has he good natural shelter and is he to live out all winter?  

Extend his grass, but do it gradually, don't suddenly go from an eaten down paddock (and you should see mine!) to acres of long grass.  Give him a bit of hay and let him have a couple of hours on the longer grass at first, time it so you bring him back to having some sort of feed - hay if that is what you are giving him.

Remember the first rule of feeding - make all changes gradually and that means ALL changes.

Even though there is plenty of grass I expect he would appreciate a bit of hay.  You want to be able to get up close to him every day and have a good look at him to see that he is OK - no cuts, got all his shoes, etc.


----------



## Olliepoppy (10 October 2014)

Thanks orangehorse. I had it planned in my head to give him a couple of hours in the big field on one day, double it the next and more the next and so on over 4 or 5 days and then turn him out during the day (I can check him in the morning) and bring him back to his section at night (can check him again then) and give him hay at that point. He will have more natural shelter in the big field and yes he is to live out all year round. He has been getting hay in the evening for the last 4 nights but just a small amount dotted about his field to introduce it to him slowly, he has a piece of carrot or apple hidden in each little pile which he seems to love sniffing out. He has always got carrot/apple at the end of the day so is used to that.


----------



## Palindrome (10 October 2014)

It's a bit down to personal preferences but if he is fit and well exercised I would let him have the whole field and feed hay only when/as necessary (when it starts freezing for example as frozen grass is not very good for them). However as others have said you really need him to have some company. How fab will they look belting around a 16 acres field strutting their stuff, just need to make sure they are easy to catch but your boy sounds like he is.


----------



## Olliepoppy (10 October 2014)

Palindrome I have been working on his fitness but he could be much fitter! He came to me overweight and still has a bit to go. He used to be hard to catch but now he knows getting the head collar on   is the only time he gets a polo, works a treat. I will be speaking to the farmer re company as he brought sheep in last year after the cows had gone so he may do again. His welfare is my top priority and the first year will be a learning curve so I appreciate all comments


----------



## Wiz201 (10 October 2014)

Even a goat is better than nothing and they can eat anything.


----------



## Enfys (10 October 2014)

Wiz201 said:



			Even a goat is better than nothing and they can eat anything.
		
Click to expand...


Having just buried one of mine because he ate something he shouldn't have - no they can't


----------



## Princess16 (10 October 2014)

We have the same problem with our Connie. He looked as tho he was getting hungry so we have opened out the section he's on (electric fencing) day by day as trying to rest grass and supplement with hay nets in his shelter - he lives out 24/7. Seems to be working for now anyway. Was thinking of getting him a shettie companion as he is alone (but does have 5 horses in the next field he looks at and has a lot of Human attention) but have been put off as told they are hoovers and according to some of my horsey friends 'nasty little *******'! Their words not mine ! Surely if you let him have run of whole field he will get even bigger? Winter is certainly a testing time for our equines!


----------



## Wiz201 (10 October 2014)

Enfys said:



			Having just buried one of mine because he ate something he shouldn't have - no they can't 

Click to expand...

well I was thinking something along the lines of surviving on grass with a bit of hay.


----------



## bonny (10 October 2014)

Goats need shelter and can't just be left out in a field, so not a good choice of companion in this scenario.


----------



## Olliepoppy (15 October 2014)

Update - very happy to say that 20 sheep have been added to his field so he has company again!


----------

